# Creado el primer circuito de Grafeno



## Chico3001 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.xatakaciencia.com/nanotecnologia/creado-el-primer-circuito-integrado-de-grafeno







Konstantin Novoselov fueron los galardonados con el Premio Nobel de Física 2010 por sus revolucionarios descubrimientos sobre el material bidimensional grafeno, aplicables a la física cuántica.

El grafeno es una estructura laminar plana, de un átomo de grosor, compuesta por átomos de carbono densamente empaquetados en una red cristalina en forma de panal de abeja. Este nuevo material se caracteriza por poseer una alta conductividad térmica y eléctrica y por combinar una alta elasticidad y ligereza con una dureza extrema.

Ahora, IBM ha sido la responsable de fabricar el primer circuito integrado con transistores de este material que pueden funcionar a una frecuencia de 10 giga hertzios (10 mil millones de ciclos por segundo) y hasta 125 ºC de temperatura. Básicamente, este nuevo circuito, un mezclador de radiofrecuencia de banda ancha, consiste en un transistor de grafeno y un par de bobinas compactas en su interior integradas en una fina oblea de carburo de silicio (SiC).

T.C. Chen, vice presidente de Ciencia y Tecnología de investigación de IBM:

    a unos días de conmemorar los 100 años de IBM, nuestros científicos han logrado un hito en nanotecnología (...) esta investigación supone un gran paso adelante sobre el rendimiento de los componentes de comunicación para que permitan a las personas interactuar con más eficiencia.

Elisa Martín Garijo, directora de Tecnología e Innovación de IBM en España:

    Es un hito importante. Supone el primer paso para demostrar que ya podemos fabricar circuitos integrados de grafeno. Y de la misma manera en que se fabrican los de silicio, porque el mismo proceso sirve para ambos materiales. El próximo paso será fabricar el chip de grafeno.

Los investigadores comentan en una edición de la revista Science que el grafeno tiene el potencial para hacer transistores que sean capaces de funcionar a velocidades del orden de los Terahertz y que podrían en un futuro, no muy lejano, reemplazar al silicio como base para los microprocesadores utilizados en ordenadores. Algo necesario, ya que los circuitos convencionales de silicio se espera que empiecen a llegar a sus límites a finales de esta década.

El grafeno es un material capaz de convertirse en monitor (porque es transparente) y procesador (diez veces más rápido que el de silicio) a la vez, que se enrolla y se pliega, que es tan irrompible como el diamante y que tiene un sólo átomo de grosor.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 20, 2011)

Ay, ya se nos viene el grafeno... 
Tiempos eran los de antes, que uno podía ver cómo trabajaban las cosas... Terahertz... Las cosas que hay que ver...

Estas cosas me hacen sentir viejo: Yo tenía una 286 de 20MHz y era de lo más rápido que había


----------



## elgriego (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola Chico 3001,Hola cacho ,el cambio vertiginoso de las nuevas tecnologias es algo que sorprende realmente ,recuerdo que veia una serie de la bbc de la decadas del 70 ...Conecciones...y en ella el conductor planteaba que gracias a las telecomunicaciones y las nuevas tecnologias se iba a producir un cambio que nos iba a dejar a los que no estuvieramos preparados como si fueramos ciegos sordos y mudos.Cuando lo escuche dije ,que exagerado..............!y bue esos tiempos estan aqui y nos obligan a actualizarnos cada ves mas ,para poder siquiera comprender como funcionan estas maravillas,y pensar que yo aprendi a programar con una zx80 en assembler de Z80 y cuando por fin pude comprar mi primer pc una xt, al año salio la at 286 GRRRRRRR:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado: maldittttt....cambio tecnologico, para el que mi bolsillo no esta preparado.

A.......y menos mal que soy ingeniero,que diria mi pobre viejo ,que en pas descanse ,que se dedicaba a la agricultura acerca de todos estos cambios .  

Y bueno muchachos a seguir estudiando a usar las neuronas y a darle pa delante con los nuevos semiconductores de grafeno,que seguramente nos depararan gratas sorpresas, o tal vez no.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2011)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafeno

Vaya que es un material interesante, Divino diría yo.
Pues, veamos que nos depara ahora la tecnología del futuro, en manos del Grafeno. Hasta que los Extraterrestres nos envidien!!!


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 21, 2011)

Acaba de descubrirse cómo producirlo en grandes cantidades y de forma sencilla. La cuestión del grafeno está tomando un ritmo ciertamente vertiginoso:

http://www.abc.es/20110621/ciencia/abci-cientificos-descubren-manera-simple-201106211020.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Estas cosas me hacen sentir viejo: Yo tenía una 286 de 20MHz y era de lo más rápido que había


Bueno, era mas rápido que el mio, el que tuve era de 12Mhz


----------



## dragondgold (Jun 22, 2011)

Corriganme, pero si con el espesor de 1 átomo tiene la dureza del diamante pero no su fragilidez porque se lo puede enrollar, una bala no lo atravesaría aun con ese ínfimo espesor?

Saludos!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 22, 2011)

El diamante es el material mas duro conocido hasta ahora... el grafeno es simplemente uno de los mas fuertes conocidos... el diamante adquiere su fuerza debido a su estructura atomica que es una piramide






en cambio el grafeno es aplanado... su fuerza es debido a su estructura en red, seria equivalente a una pantimedia, esta echa de hilos muy delgados pero al tejerse entramada soporta cargas muy elevadas... pero de alli a que detenga una bala dependeria de su espesor... con una sola capa de un atomo no lo creo... pero apila suficientes capas y definitivamente si las detiene... 






Para hacer otra equivalencia solo arma una piramide triangular con papel y comparala contra la hoja sin doblar... veras que la piramide de papel es mucho mas fuerte que la hoja..

Lo que si no entiendo es cual es la diferencia entre el grafeno y el grafito...


----------



## brianlujan (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, quería hacer mención en lo del grafeno, estuve leyendo algo sobre eso y al parecer el grafeno es sólo una estructura bidimensional es decir solo muestra una capa como bien citó Chico3001, un espesor de un átomo, cosa que estaría dentro de la estructura del grafito que son varias capas con estructura de "panal de abeja"(hexagonal) apiladas una encima de otra.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Lo que si no entiendo es cual es la diferencia entre el grafeno y el grafito...


Y dijo Wikipedia...



> El nombre proviene de GRAFITO  + ENO. En realidad, la estructura del grafito  puede considerarse como una pila de un gran número de láminas de grafeno  superpuestas. Los enlaces entre las distintas capas de grafeno apiladas  se debe a fuerzas de Van der Waals e  interacciones entre los orbitales π de los átomos de carbono.



El mérito está en lograr que haya sólo una capa de átomos más que nada.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

A mi hay gente que me hace calentar. Habla sobre el tema sin siquiera haber leído dos párrafos...

Estaba leyendo en otro foro (foro.cuartitodiyer.com) sobre transistores de Germanio... y veo que hay varios nabos que dicen que se olvide la gente de conseguir transistores de Ge, si dentro de poco ya no va a existir el silicio porque estamos en la "era tecnológica" donde el grafeno se está desarrollando... etc, etc... Que burros, ni siquiera saben lo que dicen...

A mi me bastó con leer algo en Wikipedia para saber "apenas un poco" sobre el tema. Lo suficiente y necesario para una persona ¿común?.



> Las publicaciones especializadas bullen con artículos que presentan a esta estructura de carbono como la Panacea universal en la tecnología y el reemplazo de dispositivos de Silicio por Grafeno; pero no toda la comunidad científica comparte este optimismo por el Grafeno. El célebre físico holandés Walt De Heer afirma que "_el grafeno nunca reemplazará al silicio_". "_Nadie que conozca el mundillo puede decir esto seriamente. Simplemente, hará algunas cosas que el silicio no puede hacer. Es como con los barcos y los aviones. Los aviones nunca reemplazaron a los barcos_".
> Además el Grafeno no tiene una banda de resistividad, propiedad esencial. Eso significa que el grafeno no puede parar de conducir electricidad, no se puede apagar. En cambio el Silicio sí tiene dicha banda.


*FUENTE*: Wikipedia.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

El discurso apocalíptico es lo más común del mundo...

Cuando apareció el Germanio, era el fin de las válvulas, cuando apareció el Silicio se acababa el Germanio, ahora que se habla de Grafeno, se acaba el Silicio...
Y sigue habiendo válvulas, transistores de Germanio (aunque no se fabrican ya, quedan en los estantes guardados) y habrá Silicio por muchos años más...

Y en el año 1000 se acababa el mundo, lo mismo en el 2000, y en 2012... Agarrate que resucitan los Mayas y se pudre todo 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Y en el año 1000 se acababa el mundo, lo mismo en el 2000, y en 2012... Agarrate que resucitan los Mayas y se pudre todo
> 
> Saludos



jajaja!!! TAL CUAL!! 

Saludos.

PS: No pinta por allá un doasa no??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Sólo hay que avisar y lo armamos...
Pero que sea antes de 2012 y de que el Grafeno tome la posta


----------



## Nepper (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Ay, ya se nos viene el grafeno...
> Tiempos eran los de antes, que uno podía ver cómo trabajaban las cosas... Terahertz... Las cosas que hay que ver...
> 
> Estas cosas me hacen sentir viejo: Yo tenía una 286 de 20MHz y era de lo más rápido que había



y vos tuviste suerte. Yo soy de categoría 87, por lo que la electrónica ya estaba "formada" para entonces.
Ustedes (los mayores de 30, sin ánimo de ofender) crecieron con la electrónica, supongo que desde que salía un procesador, hasta que salía otro, tardaba mas o menos un año, tiempo suficiente para aprenderlo y pasar al que sigue. Con los componentes lo mismo, "Salió el nuevo diodo lazer", "el mos fet compatible con tecnologías TTL". Soy el mejor en valvulas, salieron los transistores a silicio . 20 años después el grafeno.

Los que estaban en el tema estaban constantemente capacitándose, pero les daba el tiempo para capacitarse.
Yo en cambio, tengo 5 años para aprender la arquitectura de una PC, un Microprocesador, microcontrolador, diodo y todo lo que implica, todos los tipos de diodos, transistores, FET, 20 marcas de PLC distintas, mas de 20 lenguajes de programación y las cosas que aún no conozco...

Te sentiras viejo, pero tambien sentite afortunado


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> y vos tuviste suerte. Yo soy de categoría 87, por lo que la electrónica ya estaba "formada" para entonces.
> Ustedes (los mayores de 30, sin ánimo de ofender) crecieron con la electrónica, supongo que desde que salía un procesador, hasta que salía otro, tardaba mas o menos un año, tiempo suficiente para aprenderlo y pasar al que sigue...


Mi máquina (la 286) era del '90.
40MB de rígido (en dos particiones, "poné todo el la D:, que tiene como 30MB y no la llenás más... Seguro"), 2MB de RAM, video Hércules con monitor de fósforo ámbar, D.O.S. 3.nomeacuerdo y tenía instalado un programa que casi no usaba: Windows 3.0.

En el '96 la cambié por un Pentium 120MHz y ya a color. En esos 5 años pasaron la 386, 486, 486DX II y 486DX IV. Pasaron Hércules, CGA, HGA, EGA, VGA y SVGA, monitores ámbar y fósforo blanco, junto con los color, memorias varias, ISA (8 y 16bit), VESA, PCI, coprocesadores matemáticos (que no todas tenían), ESDI, IDE (con varios numeritos hasta el 5), PIO y esas cosas, discos intercalados (toda una antigüedad hoy)... Y sigue la lista.
La velocidad fue más o menos la misma que ahora, sólo que aquello ya está incorporado como cosa muy básica, así que parece casi pavo.

Y se viene el Grafeno...


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> A mi me bastó con leer algo en Wikipedia para saber "apenas un poco" sobre el tema. Lo suficiente y necesario para una persona ¿común?.



Por eso la investigación ahora está tomando otros derroteros con un nuevo material: el *siliceno*.

http://www.abc.es/20110330/ciencia/abci-siliceno-nuevo-material-puede-201103301027.html


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

JotaEle dijo:


> Por eso la investigación ahora está tomando otros derroteros con un nuevo material: el *siliceno*.
> 
> http://www.abc.es/20110330/ciencia/abci-siliceno-nuevo-material-puede-201103301027.html



  

Ahhhh bueno, esa no la sabía.

Ni siquiera hay transistores de grafeno que ya han descubierto otro material mejor...


----------



## Sedano (Jun 28, 2011)

La verdad es que yo tambien me puse menlancólico al leer la noticia, y empecé a recordar mi Spectrum64  con sus cintas de casette, o el 286 con su coprocesador matemático y sus 70 mb de disco que hacía más ruido que un tractor. Aún los conservo y funcionan y todo, a ver si el grafeno ese aguanta 25 años


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> ...en una fina oblea de carburo de silicio (SiC).


Recuerdo que se los presenté al SiC, después me enteré que sus propiedades no duraban y lo abandonaron, ahora sirve para digitar la obsolescencia programada...
No me gustan las cosas con SiC.


----------



## Pupe (Jun 30, 2011)

Emocionante ver la forma en que la tecnología domina cada vez más el mundo


----------



## FF_rts (Oct 8, 2011)

Los nuevos dispositivos tienen una eficiencia cuántica externa de casi el 50%, el valor más alto hasta la fecha para el grafeno.Esto aumenta la capacidad captadora de luz de grafeno por más de un orden de magnitud en comparación, sin sacrificar su velocidad. “Si las nanoestructuras plasmónica que hemos empleado han sido optimizadas, debería ser posible la conversión perfecta de luz a corriente, que convierta cada fotón que incida sobre la célula.Esto es exactamente lo que la industria de células solares está esperando.”

fuente original http://universodoppler.wordpress.co...ria-ayudar-a-crear-celulas-solares-perfectas/


----------

